

Pool Party: Google Has Their Own Secret Photo-Sharing App Too — Built By Slide - rottencupcakes
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/30/google-slide-pool-party/

======
rottencupcakes
I'm seriously excited for this app. Google is playing all its cards right now,
and so far they've all been trumps.

------
mitchellboy
I think Pool Party`s a better name than Disco myself. After all, would you
rather go to a Disco or a Pool Party?

